# Shoulder Injury Help Please!!!!



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Tried to train chest again today but this shoulder injury I picked up benching 3 weeks ago is still giving me a lot of pain :boohoo:

The pain only occurs if I push away, either up or forward, or if I bench fly, it can be sore on the negative too.

Not sure what is injured, the pain is deep in the joint and between the medial and anterior deltiod heads, Supraspinatous maybe? It is an old injury I picked up canoeing and carried it for 8 months.

Anyway, until today I couldn't train chest or shoulders at all. I have just found out that I can do cable pullovers for chest and upright rows for Deltoids luckily but can anyone else think of any more chest/shoulder exercises which wouldn't aggravate my injury please? Perhaps anything Isometric?

At present I have a three part split routine:

Legs and abs. Lots of Squats here

Back. Lots of Deads here.

Arms

Would love to have a chest and shoulder day if possible as I am on cycle and think I am wasting it despite doing as many compound movements as possible, really wanted to improve my bench as its my weakest part!! grr frustrating 

thanks

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I would say to leave it to rest and just keep it moving through its natural plane of motion in regular everyday life.

To aid recovery try adding 50-100mg magnesium aday with couple grms vit c and using some comfrey oil to rub into it or drinking some comfrey tea to reduce inflamation.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That sucks SD. Did you do it benching?

I am sorry to hear that SD. That same thing happened to Hackskii when he got stronger on the gear.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Not magnesium use manganese

My appologies


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> That sucks SD. Did you do it benching?
> 
> I am sorry to hear that SD. That same thing happened to Hackskii when he got stronger on the gear.


Yeh flat bench! It sucks as I did it first week of my cycle!! I think I will have it throughout so no chest and no shoulders to speak of darn shame. Thanks for your concern tho m8y!

Thanks for the ideas OSC, rest is gonna be the best cure I am sure you are right, I like the herbal alternatives too as I hate taking pills (sept Dbol of course  ). The overhead pulls didn't aggravate my shoulder at all, just wondered if you could think of any other, less popular chest exercises that I may overlooked please?

Regards

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

You could try cable cross overs using 3 different points to bring the cables too.

First point to eye level

Second point mid chest/upper abs

Third point right down near your lower abs/nuts section.

Do 1 rep top then middle then bottom and this counts as 1 rep and just go for high reps in the 12-15 range.

I would also ice area after training to be on safe side.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I know this might sound obsurd but There is a static hold principle that probably wont hurt your shoulder and keep your bench up. Click here. I can explain it if you like.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> I know this might sound obsurd but There is a static hold principle that probably wont hurt your shoulder and keep your bench up. Click here. I can explain it if you like.


Thanks Winger that is exactly what I was looking for!! I figured Isometric exercise would be the way forward, I have used static lateral raises before (feel the burn!) they are not for the faint hearted. Would give ya reps but I been lovin ya too much already lol 

*Update* just bought the book on Amazon, wil let you know how I get on m8, lifesaver!!

Thanks too OSC, I have tried x overs but the negative (similar to a fly) causes a lot of pain unfortunately. Interesting you suggested the three levels was never quite sure where they were as I tended to do x over to the floor only to get a nice peak on my chest. Always wondered what the exact level for the other x overs were. Again would give reps but I gotta spread em around, maybe to Hackskii or Diary Barry............Nah! 

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dont hate SD its the time for giving.... 

mate thats **** about ur shoulder man, sorry to hear that. I picked up a rotator injury a few years back and they take there time to heal but heal it must! your knowledge of the body surely tells u to rest and although its hard especially on gear rest u must


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SportsDr, I have the exact same problem as you it seems.

I was told that my chest was too strong for my rear delts and rhomboids.

Chiro gave me a bunch of exercises.

Also mine was out of place for almost a year. Believe it or not, the chiro put it back in and it popped. Since that date my shoulder has been progressivly better.

If it is rotator then a layoff will fix 90% of all rotator problems unless they are torn and need to be attached.

You will need to do a couple of exercises to aid in the recovery.

But first you just might have to layoff bench, inclines and military presses.

6-8 weeks for recovery but it probably will be a bit longer than that.

Dont do anything that aggrivates it or hurts to do. This will just prolong the injurt another 6-8 weeks.

Sorry bro, I tried to push through it and it only got worse.

Mine kindof felt like a shock and then I would lose my strength in the right arm.

Got to a point when I was washing my hair it would hurt or wash my hands would hurt too.

Ok, onward and upward.

Exercises to do:

1. Do 2 thickening exercises for back. This will strengthen the opposite muscles that you are doing for your chest.

2. Stand in the corner of your room (back against 2 walls) and raise your hands like you are going to bench. Let your back go into the corner of the walls then push with your elbos away from the wall like doing a reverse pushup but standing.

This will help strengthen rhomboid and rear delt. You can do this in your home and do 1 set of 10 every day.

3. Grab the pulldown bar and stand up using strait arms (shoulder width) and with really light weight like 30 lbs and do like 20 reps. Keep arms strait and let your arms go up then down (strait arms). You will feel it in your back some but we just want to use light weight so the primary muscles dont overpower the secondary muscles then just defeating the purpose of the thearapy.

4. rotator exercises using really light weight.

if you need help here I will send you to a site that is really good.

Other than that time will heal this wound. The longer you try to push through it the chance of getting a full tear then this will require surgery.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Didnt Tom Platz use a lot of static movements in his training????????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Scott!

Would give ya reps but despite repping all my buddies it says you got far too many fans already still 

Always did more back work, as I injured that same shoulder previously canoeing, gonna try these static holds, they could really help with the rehabilitation.

I will avoid pushing thru it, its too painful anyway, but good advice there as it is so tempting and every session I can't help but get a light weight and see if I can pres it (I can't  ).

Thx m8y

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

quite a fewbodybuilders ahve used the static holds to success... i think richard jones may have used it on the advice ofkevin levrone or somethin?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

From memory. You use a weight about 50% heavier than your max weight of one rep.

Lets just say you bench 200 lbs. You load the bar with 300 lbs and obviously you would need a spot with this. Your spotter helps you off with the bar and you hold the bar 1" from lock out position for 10-20 seconds. Now if you hold the bar for less than 10 seconds it is too heavy. If you hold if for more than 20 seconds then the next workout you will need to add about 20% (about) to your next workout. The key is to stay between the 10-20 second range.

Ok here is the tricky part. If you are not getting stronger then you need more time off.

Also the stronger you get the heavier the weight you can bare the more you need time off.

This is one set and one set only. I would start off with once a week and go from there.

The guys on the video was saying that there is only about 6 excercises. Bench, military, shrug, pulldown and I imagine some kind of squat and cant remember the rest.

I hope this part dosn't put you guys off but at there level they are workout out about every 6 weeks. Now I know this goes against every thing we (bb's) agree with. Dont shoot the messinger, I am only passing on this for the injured guys that dont want to loose strength and size do too not being able to train a injured area of the body. I hope this helps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump twice.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> From memory. You use a weight about 50% heavier than your max weight of one rep.
> 
> Lets just say you bench 200 lbs. You load the bar with 300 lbs and obviously you would need a spot with this. Your spotter helps you off with the bar and you hold the bar 1" from lock out position for 10-20 seconds. Now if you hold the bar for less than 10 seconds it is too heavy. If you hold if for more than 20 seconds then the next workout you will need to add about 20% (about) to your next workout. The key is to stay between the 10-20 second range.
> 
> ...


Sorry Wingman, been soo busy with work all I had time to do was view and run. I am gonna try this method it sounds really good will let you know how I get on! I have also ordered the book you recommended but that will take two weeks to arrive 

I am also looking at EMS to prevent atrophy....contraversial, perhaps!

Will post soemthing a bit more detailed soon Winger promise, and thx for your help.

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Sorry Wingman, been soo busy with work all I had time to do was view and run. I am gonna try this method it sounds really good will let you know how I get on! I have also ordered the book you recommended but that will take two weeks to arrive
> 
> I am also looking at EMS to prevent atrophy....contraversial, perhaps!
> 
> ...


Try this ok. I bet it would work. I know a powerlifter that had rotator surgery and did something similar and he kept most if not all his strength.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Static contraction book has arrived now so will be trying those exercises as soon as I get around to reading it!

I have adapted my workout meanwhile to comensate for my shoulder injury let me know what you think.

Regards

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SD, have you been doing any static stuff as of yet?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> SD, have you been doing any static stuff as of yet?


Not yet, I need a strong spotter and want to read some more. Really tied up with homework at the moment 

SD


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i had a sore shoulder, were i was hit a little while ago 

i rested it for 2 weeks, then it slowley got better, until i tried a max bench press and fook me! it was back to square one! :boohoo:

My legs are coming along nicely though! lol, thats all i could train for a few weeks! 

hope its better, gets better!


----------

